# Ο σπάνιος Άτλαντας του Άνθιμου Γαζή βρέθηκε πάνω από μια σόμπα στην Κοζάνη...



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2016)

Υπάρχουν τέσσερα αντίτυπα παγκοσμίως [εικόνες] -- από *εδώ *(iefimerida.gr)


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2016)

> Τη συντήρηση και αποκατάσταση του Άτλαντα της Κοζάνης ανέλαβε το Μουσείο Βυζαντινού Πολιτισμού Θεσσαλονίκης (ΜΒΠ), υπό την ευγενική αιγίδα της αρχαιολόγου διευθύντριάς του Δρ. Αναστασίας Τούρτα



Πείτε μου ότι έχει ζαχαροπλάστες η οικογένειά της...


----------

